

Indian State loses data from 300,000 UID cards - vikram360
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/mumbai/Maharashtra-loses-data-of-3-lakh-UID-cards/articleshow/19687125.cms

======
ragsagar
Lazy and careless govt servants makes people's life misery

